# Thread deletion



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

can i delete a thread that i started that is no longer required?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Petesy said:


> can i delete a thread that i started that is no longer required?


Can you give me the link to it

Mark


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

thanks mark
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=117144
assume you will delete it then?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Petesy said:


> thanks mark
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=117144
> assume you will delete it then?


Done


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

good man [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

